# Dust inside the lens of a compact camera



## picoto (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi all!

I just bought a Fuji F30 and I've seen that there is a couple of dust motes inside the lens!

Do you know how could I clean that? (I don't know if dismounting the camera I can have access to the internal lens)

I can't take it to any place because warranty is for USA and I'm at Europe (drawbacks of buying thins in ebay... besides, it's the China made model and not the Japan made one)

Cheers!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2006)

Does the dust show up in the photos?  Usually, it would take a rather large piece of dust on the lens, to actually cause a problem.  Taking it apart is probably not worth it.

You could try to dislodge the dust with some compressed air, but you might just blow more dust in.


----------



## picoto (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, the thing is that one of them, the big one, is luckily stuck at one side of the lens so it doesn't affect at all, the small one is in the middle of the top lens but honestly I can't aprreciate any effect on the photos.

Is ****ing disgusting spend a lot of money in a camera and have this issues...


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2006)

No matter how much you spend, or what you buy...if you look for flaws, you will find them.  As you said, one of the draw backs to buying things on E-bay is that you can't just take things back and exchange them when you want to.

If the dust is not affecting the images...then try not to worry about it.


----------



## picoto (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, I know that I have nothing to do, but I won't be 100% satisfied with my camera knowing it is not perfect


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't think anyone can say everything about their camera is perfect..like Mike said, if you look for flaws you will find them. A peice of dust that doesn't effect your pictures doesn't detract from the camera...


----------

